# Bodenhärte bei Humminbird Echoloten



## Eismann (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe mir ein Humminbird Echolot gegönnt (*freu*). Habe es bereits auf dem Wasser getestet. Die Bedienung ist intuitiv und kein Problem, jedoch bin ich bei der Analyse der Bodenhärte etwas verunsichert. 

Im Gegensatz zu Lowrance/Eagle Produkten arbeiten die Humminbird-Geräte nicht mit einer "Greyline". 

Bezüglich der Bodendarstellung gibt es die sog. Struktur-ID (starke Echos dunkel, schwache hell) als auch eine inverse (starke Echos hell, schwache dunkel). Die Bedienungsanleitung lässt sich bezüglich der Bodenhärte aber nicht wirklich aus. 

Nun die Frage(n) an die Echolot-Profis im Forum:

1. Wie sieht denn nun harter bzw. weicher Boden aus?
2. Welche Darstellung würdet ihr empfehlen und warum?

Vielen Dank und Gruß,

Eismann


----------



## Eismann (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bodenhärte bei Humminbird Echoloten*

kann mir denn keiner helfen?;+


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bodenhärte bei Humminbird Echoloten*

Ist das ein Farbecholot?
Je roter je weicher grün und blau härter. 
Mach mal eine Grund-Onlineschulung bei Schlageter mit. Da wird einiges erklärt.


----------



## drehteufel (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bodenhärte bei Humminbird Echoloten*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ist das ein Farbecholot?
> Je roter je weicher grün und blau härter.
> Mach mal eine Grund-Onlineschulung bei Schlageter mit. Da wird einiges erklärt.


 
Bist Du sicher?
Bei meinem wird der rote Bereich dünner, je härter der Boden ist, sprich weicher Boden = breiter roter Streifen, harter Boden = ganz dünne rote Linie. 
In Norwegen über Felsgrund war ebenfalls eine ganz dünne rote Linie zu sehen.
Ich glaube aber, dass der TE ein s/w-Lot hat.


----------



## Eismann (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bodenhärte bei Humminbird Echoloten*

Hallo Ossipeter,

Drehteufel hat Recht, es ist ein SW-Gerät (Humminbird 728). Eine Online-Schulung habe ich bei besagtem Anbeiter bereits absolviert, jedoch wurde die Erkennung der Bodenhärte nur angeschnitten. Auch eine Telefonauskunft konnte nicht alle Fragen beseitigen. Kurz gesagt hieß es: 

Harter Boden: Weißer Grund 
Weicher Boden: Dunkler Grund

Als Einstellung wurde mir Structure-ID empfohlen.

Erklären kann ich mir o.g. Ausführungen wie folgt: Bei einem harten Boden hat man eine Bodenschicht, die nahezu das komplette Echo reflektiert, daraus ergiebt sich eine dünne schwarze (harte) Bodenlinie, darunter keine Echogenität mehr (hell/weiß). Bei weichem Boden dringt ein Teile des Echos in den Boden ein, was zu einer Grauabstufung des Bodens führt. Soweit zur Theorie. 
Aber wie verhält es sich in der Praxis? Vielleicht besitzt ja sogar jemand Bilder eines definierten Bodens von seinem Echolot, die er hier posten könnte.

Ich frage mich, was die 16 Grauabstufungen letztlich bringen, wenn es nur um die Unterscheidung der Echoreflexion/Absorption geht, hier wäre eine einfache Greyline ja völlig ausreichend. Oder gibt es doch irgendwelche Vorteile?

@Drehteufel: Die von Dir beschriebene Echogenität deckt sich ja durchaus mit meiner oben geschriebenen Theorie, oder? Wobei in der Regel Rot für starke Reflexion, Blau für schwache Reflexion steht. Sicher gibt es aber auch hier bei den Farbecholoten unterschiedliche Einestllungen (z.B. Structure-ID vs. Invers).Was hast Du denn unter der roten Bodenlinie gesehen?

Gruß, Eismann#h


----------



## Eismann (5. November 2009)

*AW: Bodenhärte bei Humminbird Echoloten*

Hall liebe Kollegen,

inzwischen war ich einige Male mit meinem Echolot los. Die Bodenhärte wurde mit einem Jigkopf "ertastet". Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen decken sich mit o.g. Annahmen: 
Harter Boden: Schmale schwarze Linie, darunter keine weiteren Echos mehr. 
Weicher Boden: Dicke Bodenlinie in verschiedenen Graustufen.

Übrigens: Eine schlammige Schicht auf einem harten Boden stellt sich wohl als graue Schicht auf einer dünne schwarzen Linie dar.

Gruß, 

Eismann


----------



## MHRT (11. November 2009)

*AW: Bodenhärte bei Humminbird Echoloten*

Hier ein Foto:







Die dunkelrote Linie ist das Sediment. Weich

Die rot / gelbe Linie ist etwas dicker. Das ist härterer Boden...

Gruß Marc


----------



## Eismann (11. November 2009)

*AW: Bodenhärte bei Humminbird Echoloten*

Hallo MHRT!

Erstmal vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag und die Fotos. Die Sideimaging-Bilder sind immer wieder beeindruckend, was die Detailauflösung anbelangt.

Was die Interpretation der Bodenhärte anbelangt: Ich würde eher denken, dass es sich um einen weichen Boden handelt. Die rote Linie ist das Bodenecho, hat somit das stärkste Signal, was darunter zu sehen ist, ist die Eindringtiefe des Echos, die direkt von der Bodenhärte abhängt. Bei einem harten Boden hätte man wohl nur eine dünne rote Linie ohne weitere Echogenität darunter, da das komplette Echo bereits an der Bodenoberfläche reflektiert wird. Bei Deinem Beispiel hast Du ja eine Reflexion des Boden-Echos über nahezu 2,5 Meter (5-7,5m), oder? Natürlich weiß ich nicht, wie Deine Farbpalette eingestellt ist, ich gehe von der "Standarteinstellung" aus: Rot-starkes Echo, Blau-schwaches Echo.

Stimmt das so oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg? Würde mich über weitere rege Beteiligung sehr freuen.

Übrigens ein tolles Beispiel-Bild.

Danke und Gruß,

Eismann


----------



## MHRT (12. November 2009)

*AW: Bodenhärte bei Humminbird Echoloten*



Eismann schrieb:


> Hallo MHRT!
> 
> Erstmal vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag und die Fotos. Die Sideimaging-Bilder sind immer wieder beeindruckend, was die Detailauflösung anbelangt.
> 
> ...


 
Sevus Eismann,

ich bin auch schon total daneben. Deine Interpretation ist natürlich sehr richtig.
Generell gilt, je roter desto weicher.
Je grüner/blauer desto härter.

Viel Boden auf dem Echolot ist weich, in dem Beispiel 5-7,5m.
Dünne Linie ist harter Boden.

Oh mann....#q


----------



## drehteufel (13. November 2009)

*AW: Bodenhärte bei Humminbird Echoloten*



MHRT schrieb:


> Sevus Eismann,
> 
> ich bin auch schon total daneben. Deine Interpretation ist natürlich sehr richtig.
> Generell gilt, je roter desto weicher.
> ...


 
Ähhm, das stimmt nicht ganz, rot werden bei gewählter Structure ID-Option die härteren Echos wiedergegeben, blau die weicheren...und ganz wichtig und bereits richtig gesagt: je härter der Boden, desto dünner die angezeigten Linien/Schichten.
Bei hartem Boden kann man oft ein doppeltes Bodenecho in exakt der doppelten Wassertiefe wie das erste Echo sehen, da der Schall vom harten Boden sehr stark reflektiert wird, dann wiederum an der Wasseroberfläche nach unten zum Boden und von dort wieder zur Wasseroberfläche. Durch die damit doppelte Signallaufzeit ergibt sich die doppelte Wassertiefe.

PS: Ich schaue am WE mal auf meiner SD-Karte, vielleicht habe ich da noch ein paar schöne Screenshots, die stelle ich dann ein.


----------



## drehteufel (13. November 2009)

*AW: Bodenhärte bei Humminbird Echoloten*

Hier nochmal zur Verdeutlichung zwei Seiten aus dem Handbuch zum 797:








Quelle: http://store.humminbird.com/media/document/797.pdf

Auf dem unteren Bild ist am unteren Bildrand sehr schön das doppelte Echo der Erhebung zu sehen, heißt also, hier gibt es harten Boden, schön auch an den dünnen Linien erkennbar.


----------



## Eismann (13. November 2009)

*AW: Bodenhärte bei Humminbird Echoloten*

Vielen Dank Drehteufel,

schöne Erläuterung #6. Ich glaub ich habs jetzt verstanden. Über die angekündigten Screenshots würd ich mich trotzdem freuen . Leider hat mein 728 diese Funktion nicht, die mit der Kamera abfotografierten Bildschirme sehen sehr bescheiden aus, die kann ich hier nicht reinstellen. 

Gruß,

Eismann


----------



## drehteufel (21. November 2009)

*AW: Bodenhärte bei Humminbird Echoloten*

Wie versprochen, habe ich auf meiner SD rumgestöbert. Hier ein paar interessante Schnappschüsse:

Norwegen, felsiger Untergrund, die abgerundeten Felsen sind sowohl beim 2D, als auch auf dem SI-Bildern sehr gut zu erkennen.



noch eins:


----------



## drehteufel (21. November 2009)

*AW: Bodenhärte bei Humminbird Echoloten*

Hier noch etwas aus meinem Hausgewässer:
Versunkenes Boot auf dem rechten SI-Bild, beim Überfahren mit normalem 2D als solches nicht zu erkennen:



Steil abfallende Kante auf knapp 7m, Untergrund weich:



Schule großer Marmorkarpfen, rechts sehr gut zu erkennen, Untergrund weich:


----------



## drehteufel (21. November 2009)

*AW: Bodenhärte bei Humminbird Echoloten*

Fester Boden (Muschelbank) links vom Boot, gut zu erkennen an der dünnen roten Linie und am doppelten Bodenecho im 2D-Bild und dem links sehr hellen SI-Bild hell=starkes Echo. Rechts vom Boot wird der Boden wieder weich, das Echo ist dunkler und diffuser.


----------



## Eismann (21. November 2009)

*AW: Bodenhärte bei Humminbird Echoloten*

Super Bilder, drehteufel, danke !#6


----------



## McRip (21. November 2009)

*AW: Bodenhärte bei Humminbird Echoloten*

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## Stizostedion (22. November 2009)

*AW: Bodenhärte bei Humminbird Echoloten*

Vielen Dank Drehteufel! Klasse Bilder und super Erklärungen. 


Gruß

Stizostedion


----------



## drehteufel (22. November 2009)

*AW: Bodenhärte bei Humminbird Echoloten*

Habe noch was Nettes, wo ich mich frage, was das im linken SI-Bild darstellt. Dem Echo nach zu urteilen kann das ein "Feld" harten Bodens inmitten von Schlamm sein. Aber das Aussehen ist schon merkwürdig.


----------

